# NYC Marathon weekend - Nov 3,4,5



## The_Traveler (Oct 18, 2013)

I am going to NYC for a long weekend to photograph in and around marathon events and would be pleased to meet any TPFers in Manhattan for lunch, dinner or a drink.

I will be staying in Murray Hill area (Park & 34th) if anyone cares - (although restaurants in that neighborhood are crazy Fri and Sat eve.)

Lew


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 19, 2013)

I wish I could, if only to meet you! I have valued your advice, sometimes on my rare posts, but mostly from afar..(too new..)
We are completely different personalities and thought process, but always reflect on your responses. (Judging by your posts)

I know someone running the marathon, and we are donating as his son has an affliction that will benefit from his 1st full marathon .
hope you meet up with some fellow friends.
Nancy


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2013)

We're meeting in the subway at 3 am...just sayin


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, you in the subway.

but I'm hoping to meet people who are interested in my mind and not just my body -as taut and smooth as it is.


----------

